# Establishing Your Woodworking Niche



## WoodworkingTalk (Dec 8, 2015)

> When you're starting out as a woodworker, it can be tempting to create a body of work that covers broad areas so you can show clients you're able to do anything. In woodworking, it can be more helpful to find a niche and focus on it. If you like building cabinetry, become the best cabinet maker ever. Allow your work to show all the varied and intricate creations you can hammer out. Finding your niche and setting yourself up as an expert doesn't happen overnight, but planning your intentions clearly and simply can go a long way in establishing your market and clientele.


*Read More*:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/articles/establishing-your-woodworking-niche/


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Good post, but IMO not only do you need to "find your niche", but you should also have all the tools, area, and experience to use those tools safely for the projects at hand. Continue to learn new skills related to your chosen specialty and beyond, take notes/pictures for future reference & jobs. Most of all enjoy what you are doing not just for the $, but for personal satisfaction. Be safe.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

These suggestions apply to most creative ventures. If this is an income generating venture the thing people forget to take into consideration is how to operate a business and the time it takes away from the work. There is a myriad of things that require your time from bookkeeping, invoices, collections, taxes, insurance, advertising, and on and on. Not trying to discourage anyone but it is hard work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*your niche may find you ...*

I don't know if you can project what you will become an expert on when starting out, or even after years of woodworking....
Luthiers may get into making guitars after years of woodworking in other areas, but having a passion for music may lead them down that path. Model makers of scale vehicles may discover that is their passion later on...? Cabinet makers are more of a trade than a niche, it seems to me, but there are some awesome builds out there. Furniture and high end custom built-ins are another specialty that you may "grow into" after other areas have been exhausted OR if you are throw into it by a customer's request. 

I don't if have a nich per se, but I do enjoy making small chests and boxes. The size and scale of the pieces are easily managed in a small shop and the variety of woods available has a lot of appeal to me. I wouldn't restrict myself to that genre alone however. I've built cabinets, shelving, furniture, repaired musical instruments, done construction and framing, some lathe work, and metal and mechanical work, but I would have a hard time being restricted to one area. JMO.

One of the big advantages to taking a college degree is the exposure you get in many different areas. I took Industrial Design and had all sorts of classes from Art History to Engineering and Marketing. Figure drawing with live nude models was a whole new experience also.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

One thing to consider when "finding your niche". Don't turn your hobby into a job! 
Sorry, but it's a truth that can't be ignored. 
Many young people find something they really love doing. Then, they put the effort into finding a job, or building a business doing that "something". THEN, the hobby is the job, and they find they no longer want to do that on their own time.

In my case ... I LOVE fishing. It's my passion. But I will NEVER try to be a guide, or anything else that involves fishing. I love my job. I truly do, but fishing is what I do to get away from my job. Fishing is what I do to relax, to get excited, to forget any troubles that need daily tending for a while. The last thing I want to do, is to make that a job ... where, then, will l go to escape THAT???

While it is possible to turn a hobby into a job, and to then love that job for the rest of your life ... it is more likely that you'll stop doing that as a hobby. The old adage is true, "The painter's house is the last one to ever get painted."


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

So, this post is fantastic. However, if doing this for a living, sometimes it's necessary to be well skilled in a large variety of areas. The reason is, you need to make money and you need to pay the bills. 

I do agree that while starting out, it's tempting to do a variety of different projects but it's almost required to do so. I consider myself an expert in the field of woodworking and while there are certain things I prefer doing more than others, I still take on the jobs that are not my favorite thing in the world because, well, I need to support my family. It's definitely very possible to find a niche and eventually focus on one item, but you can't just go out overnight and say I only make tables and nothing else and expect to make much money. It takes time, a lot of time, to develop a presence and a following. You need to have a HUGEEEE following in order to be able to market a one of a kind item. 

I recently worked for a small company that was in business for 3 years and had a fantastic thing going. They were into the farmhouse style furniture and were quite busy, even had a storefront. They ended up laying me off and shortly after went bankrupt. They had a huge initial investment but had no following, no online presence, and very little marketing and advertising. They ended up doing a lot of low budget jobs towards the end while the economy slowed down a little and weren't able to survive.

Making a living as a furniture maker or woodworker is very challenging. Making money, is near impossible. You do it out of love and passion and not greed.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

mikechell, good advice. I know fishing guides who guide for others and never have the time for themselves. Making a hobby into a job/business is like kerrys says. It is more involved than most people realize.
I built custom fishing rods for a few years. I was looking into moving into a particular niche in this area of TN, but gave it up as I realized it would be a full time job and not allow time for other things as church and grandchildren (I have nine and they all live here in town).


----------

